# Latest soaps



## seven (Jan 2, 2014)

Goats milk, oatmeal, and manuka honey. Scented with OMH (freakin love this scent!).







Pink tiger stripes for V-day.. scented with love spell dupe..






Blackberry raspberry swirl..






Tienne, this is the lopsided edge soap i was talking about. notice the soap in the middle, the edge is different than the other 2, LOL! btw, look at the surface/edges, pretty yucky huh? guess i need the cotton ASAP


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 2, 2014)

I never get sick of looking at beautiful soap.  All 3 are gorgeous as always.  I particularly love that 1st one. All those pencil lines have me in a head spin.


----------



## neeners (Jan 2, 2014)

omg.....SOOOO beautiful!!!!!  I LOVE that omh soap!!!  looks almost like tiger stripes.


----------



## reinbeau (Jan 2, 2014)

seven said:


> Goats milk, oatmeal, and manuka honey. Scented with OMH (freakin love this scent!).


All three are lovely, but this one is a work of art.  I've never seen an OMH soap that pretty.


----------



## ca_soap (Jan 2, 2014)

They are all fabulous but that first one is by far my favorite!  Does the manuka honey  behave any differently than regular honey?


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 2, 2014)

Frickin' awesome!!


----------



## eyeroll (Jan 2, 2014)

Love, love, love that OMH.


----------



## Ancel (Jan 2, 2014)

Those are gorgeous! I so want one of those tall loaf molds. Beautiful!


----------



## Neve (Jan 2, 2014)

OMG love the OMH one! Dying to get a tall loaf mould...


----------



## Lmecher (Jan 2, 2014)

beautiful!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 2, 2014)

The first one, O Yea!  That's the one


----------



## CaraBou (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm swooning from the black raspberry swirl! And I don't think it's because it's lopsided!


----------



## hlee (Jan 3, 2014)

These are really beautiful soaps.


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 3, 2014)

They are very beautiful. I love them all, especially the first one.


----------



## seven (Jan 3, 2014)

thank you ladies... my fave is the omh too. who says omh soaps can't be pretty? 



ca_soap said:


> They are all fabulous but that first one is by far my favorite!  *Does the manuka honey  behave any differently than regular honey?*



as far as cp soaping, i didn't find any noticeable difference. i have yet to find out how it feels on the skin as this one's still curing..


----------



## Trinity (Jan 3, 2014)

Just beautiful .... all of them  What is on the top of the bottom one?


----------



## seven (Jan 3, 2014)

Trinity said:


> Just beautiful .... all of them  What is on the top of the bottom one?



they are melt and pour raspberry embeds


----------



## savonierre (Jan 3, 2014)

WOW they are beautiful just beautiful..


----------



## TVivian (Jan 3, 2014)

These are all just completely breathtaking!


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 4, 2014)

Love them very pretty!!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 4, 2014)

OMFG Seven, those soaps are simply stunning! I want one of those OMH soaps! WANT WANT WANT! 

That little bit of lopsidedness doesn't mean a thing, but it's easily fixable if you really wanted to (you know how. LOL) but the edges on especially the OMH are simply perfect!! And those raspberries look so lifelike! I'm blown away... 

Geeez, now I have TWO masters I have to emulate. Do you accept groupies? If so, sign me up!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 4, 2014)

seven said:


> btw, look at the surface/edges, pretty yucky huh? guess i need the cotton ASAP



Post before and after pics! I'd really love to see the change! How old are the soaps? It should be doable. My DSM soaps were old and hard, but they buffed up nicely anyway! Do it, do it, do it!!


----------



## kryse13 (Jan 4, 2014)

I also completely love the OMH Soap with the pencil lines.  It is really beautiful, as all your soaps are.


----------



## HorseCreek (Jan 4, 2014)

Which OMH did you use?  All the ones I've tried discolor more than that.  Or did you use a stabilizer? Is just gorgeous!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 5, 2014)

Me again. Got nothing to say. I just wanted to come back and ogle the OMH soap again. LOL  It sure is a beauty.


----------



## seven (Jan 5, 2014)

Tienne said:


> Post before and after pics! I'd really love to see the change! How old are the soaps? It should be doable. My DSM soaps were old and hard, but they buffed up nicely anyway! Do it, do it, do it!!



sure, i'll post some before and after pics later on. i haven't finished buffing them all up, only a couple to see whether it works. and hell yeah it did!



HorseCreek said:


> Which OMH did you use?  All the ones I've tried discolor more than that.  Or did you use a stabilizer? Is just gorgeous!



well, the color is getting darker by the day. i didnt use a stabilizer. the omh fo was from natural candle supply in australia. it was originally from sweetcakes.



Tienne said:


> Me again. Got nothing to say. I just wanted to come back and ogle the OMH soap again. LOL  It sure is a beauty.



helllooooo you  i saved one just for you for our swap. i picked the prettiest one


----------



## Tienne (Jan 5, 2014)

seven said:


> i saved one just for you for our swap. i picked the prettiest one









No waaaay... are you kidding me? Really? OMG, OMG, OMG... What would you like in return? Double Drop Swirls?? Groupie soaps?? Something else entirely??? Just name your price, woman! 

*Running around like a headless chicken out of pure excitement!*

Thank you SO much, Seven! OMG... 

WOOHOO!!!!!!


----------



## Tienne (Jan 5, 2014)

OMG. I just had a light bulb moment. I know EXACTLY what to send you. Heh heh. And I'm not telling!


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 5, 2014)

How do you get that thin dark line that is in the first bar of soap? Beautiful!


----------



## paillo (Jan 5, 2014)

That OMH is simply gorgeous, not to mention elegantly unisex, artful and did I say gorgeous? The berries on the other look so real! Really, really masterful job.


----------



## Dahila (Jan 5, 2014)

unbelievable


----------



## newbie (Jan 5, 2014)

Jaw-dropped on the OMH. I am probably the only person on earth who doesn't like the FO, but I would buy a dozen of those bars, easy. What a good eye you have!


----------



## Khanjari (Jan 5, 2014)

The first one , amazing!!!! I love the third one too!!!!! Beautiful work!!!


----------



## seven (Jan 6, 2014)

thanks so much everyone. i like the OMH too, i think it'll be my permanent design..



Tienne said:


> OMG. I just had a light bulb moment. I know EXACTLY what to send you. Heh heh. And I'm not telling!



don't tell.. i likeeeee surprises! 



vidahlia said:


> How do you get that thin dark line that is in the first bar of soap? Beautiful!



it's called pencil lining, and i did that by using cocoa powder with a sieve. there are lots of videos on youtube about this topic.


----------



## renata (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh woow stunning!


----------



## vidahlia (Jan 6, 2014)

Wow. Such a simple idea yet I've never seen or heard of it. Can't wait to try!


----------



## Neve (Jan 7, 2014)

I'm a huge fan of pencil lines. Simple but beautiful.


----------

